# Piano Concertos Similar to Beethoven’s 4th Concerto



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a fascination with finding a Concerto similar to Beethoven’s 4th Piano Concerto. Especially that first movement. Which is so uplifting. There maybe nothing like that. But what would you consider close to that?


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I find Beethoven’s 5th piano concerto very uplifting


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

EvaBaron said:


> I find Beethoven’s 5th piano concerto very uplifting


It’s very good. And Mozart’s late Piano Concertos also an obvious choice.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

neoshredder said:


> It’s very good. And Mozart’s late Piano Concertos also an obvious choice.


I find the most uplifting Piano concerto movement to be Mozart’s 22nd piano concerto, 3rd movement, preferably played by Brendel/Marriner


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

EvaBaron said:


> I find the most uplifting Piano concerto movement to be Mozart’s 22nd piano concerto, 3rd movement, preferably played by Brendel/Marriner


Well, very good choice but I might say I like 3rd movement of Mozart piano concerto no 15. And it was used in the movie, Amadeus.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

neoshredder said:


> I have a fascination with finding a Concerto similar to Beethoven’s 4th Piano Concerto. Especially that first movement. Which is so uplifting. There maybe nothing like that. But what would you consider close to that?


I think Beethoven's 3 and 5 piano concerto share common themes so they are more alike. The 4th I cannot compare but the second movement is really interesting in the dialogue between soloist and orchestra. There are moments of the strong embracing the weak, not overpowering but understanding, as the orchestra (greater in number) listening to the one, as they go back and forth. I have never heard anything like that before. Dvorak string quartet no 12, lento movement reminds me of each though different.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Bigbang said:


> I think Beethoven's 3 and 5 piano concerto share common themes so they are more alike. The 4th I cannot compare but the second movement is really interesting in the dialogue between soloist and orchestra. There are moments of the strong embracing the weak, not overpowering but understanding, as the orchestra (greater in number) listening to the one, as they go back and forth. I have never heard anything like that before. Dvorak string quartet no 12, lento movement reminds me of each though different.


Yeah the 4th Piano Concerto blew me away. Kinda like Pathetique when I was younger. That’s what makes Beethoven unique. Special moments.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I heard long ago that Mozart K.488 is similar to it in terms of mood. I don't necessarily agree. But do listen to


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

hammeredklavier said:


> I heard long ago that Mozart K.488 is similar to it in terms of mood. I don't necessarily agree. But do listen to


Yeah I think Piano Concerto 23 is the closest to Piano Concerto 4 with the exception of the last movement. Typical bright and happy Mozart to end it.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Bigbang said:


> Well, very good choice but I might say I like 3rd movement of Mozart piano concerto no 15. And it was used in the movie, Amadeus.


That one I like as well, but don’t listen nearly enough to it


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

Moszkowski, Piano Concerto in E Major, Op.59 - Either the older David Bar-Illan recording, or the newer Pawlik/Wit recording on Naxos.

Joseph Marx, Romantic Piano Concerto in E Major (Romantisches Klavierkonzert) - Sloane/Lively/Naxos

The Marx is starting to get into territory a little distant from Beethoven's 4th piano concerto, but you should enjoy it if you like the Moszkowski.


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

Thalberg- Piano Concerto in F Minor, Op.5 (Ponti)

Hummel - Piano Concerto #3 in B Minor, Op. 89 (Hough)


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

You might want to start with the Thalberg + Hummel, and THEN do the Moszkowski + Marx. The Thalberg and Hummel are much closer to Beethoven, but the Moszkowski + Marx will give you a taste of what that type of music developed into by the early 1900s.


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

You might like this Joseph Holbrooke Piano Concerto, "The Song of Gwyn ap Nudd", Op.52. It's one of my favorites, HIGHLY underrated. It's more of a symphonic poem them a piano concerto, but there are several parts that remind me of Beethoven's 4th piano concerto, with more chromatic piano writing. It's a wonderful piano concerto, and the H. Wood Piano Concerto it's paired with is also fantastic (The introduction is rather epic, and the 2nd movement is absolutely beautiful). Hamish Milne is also a highly underrated pianist, this album is probably worth your time (particularly for the Holbrooke).

The cadenza at the end which leads into the final Grandioso section ("She was the Most Splended Maiden")- it's SO beautiful.









The Romantic Piano Concerto 23 - Holbrooke and Wood


The Romantic Piano Concerto 23 - Holbrooke and Wood. Hyperion: CDA67127. Buy CD or download online. Hamish Milne (piano) BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Listening to Brahms second Piano Concerto at the moment. Quite different. But in some ways are similar.


----------

